# Oranda Red Cap Sickness



## Puffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello, 

For the past few days my Oranda red cap has been acting weird. He is usually very active and swims around the tank, but I noticed he always goes to the same place and sits there. He comes up for food swims a little and goes back. He has quite a big patch of his scales missing and his tail has these red stands on it, this happened within a 2 - 3 day period and I was wondering what this could be and how it can be fixed. 

It is a 10 gallon tank with 3 fish. (2 gold fish and one that sucks on the walls, plants, etc.) The other gold fish seems to be doing fine. I changed the water two days ago and it looks like he is a little active again, if someone could tell me what might be wrong with him, and how long does it take for scales to grow back? There is about 10 - 12 missing on his one side. Ever since I cleaned the take he seemed to be doing fine, but I would still like to know what might of been wrong for the future.

I would really appreciate it.

Thank You.


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

I would venture to say that he is suffering from poor water conditions. That is why he seemed a little better after a water change. Goldfish are too big for a 10 gallon aquarium. What are your water parameters for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates? These will be helpful in figuring out what is wrong.


----------



## Puffy (Mar 8, 2007)

How would I go about finding out what they are? I set the tank up on January 31st, I got the fish on Febuary 1st.. so it was on for 1 day before I added them to it, they have only been in there for about 5 weeks. Ive done 2 water changes since it was set up. I havent really gotten into anything like that (water parameters for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates). Pet store people did not tell me anything about this. Could you please explain what all of that means and about PH?

Thank you. 

P.S, how long does it take for a fish's scales to grow back?


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

Get a liquid master test kit and test your water. Most pet stores carry them. (Personally I have to drive 2 hours to get one.) 

The tank did not have a chance to cycle before you added the fish. There is a sticky to tell you how to cycle a tank. It is located here. 

In my opinion I would take those fish back. I would see about getting some different fish. Something that would be better for a 10 gallon tank. Get some that stay smaller such as tetras or platys. But be careful if you get platys. Only get males unless you want to try to find a place for LOTS of babies. 

Exactly what kind of suckerfish do you have? Does he look like this? If so he is a common pleco and can get up to 16 inches. You definately need to get rid of him!










Get the test kit and test the water. You will probably find out that the levels are too high. 

As far as the scale loss, I would also pick up some Melafix. It is an antibacterial medication for fish. The bottle states that it "Rapidly repairs damaged fins, ulcers, and open wounds. Promotes regrowth of damaged tissue and fins."

Until you can get to the store, you need to change at least 10-15% of the water daily. This will help to lower the levels if they are too high. It won't hurt if the levels are fine. But I think it will help your red cap feel better.

Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Puffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you,

Yes the the fish I have is a "pleco" looks exactly like that picture you have (I have already noticed it growing and have only had it for about 2 - 3 weeks). What is the reason I should get rid of it? Is it because they get very big or because they are a harm to my gold fish? If it comes down to getting rid of it, do I just take it back to the pet store?

I'll be sure to get to the pet store as soon as I can.

Thanks

PS, this is off topic, but how do you put pictures into your gallery (album)?I just registered today, and I have some pictures I would like to put in.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Puffy said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Yes the the fish I have is a "pleco" looks exactly like that picture you have (I have already noticed it growing and have only had it for about 2 - 3 weeks). What is the reason I should get rid of it? Is it because they get very big or because they are a harm to my gold fish? If it comes down to getting rid of it, do I just take it back to the pet store?
> 
> ...


they do get too big (requiring 75 gallons as a bare minimum and 100 gallons+ recommended) They dont really pose any threat to the goldfish as long as they dont suck the slime off it.


----------



## Puffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok Thanks, I guess ill keep it until its just a little bit bigger and bring it to the pet store and not get another one


----------

